# Lob und Anerkennung



## pepo (28. Mai 2006)

also ich möchte hier mal was los werden.

in den letzten Tagen hab ich ab und an mal bei nem anderen Forum (koi.de) reingeschaut.....

was da abgeht ist des lesens nicht wert da werden Leute beleidigt, beschimpft UNd nen Kopfgeld ausgesetzt.

Daher möchte ich hier mal ein DICKES Lob an alle loswerden die hier fachliche Kommentare, nützliche Tipps geben und an die die das Forum bearbeiten. Ist echt gut. Dazu gehört leider nunmal auch das man einen sperrt der sich voll daneben benimmt.

macht weiter so...

grüße aus dem trockenen (nicht mehr lange) Bochum

pepo


----------



## KamiSchami (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lob und Anerkennung*

hi, genau das muss mal gesagt werden. bin ja auch noch nicht lange hier und kenne auch dieverse andere foren. sehr nettes klima hier !!!! gruss kami

ps: schickes neues banner *ggg*


----------



## jochen (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lob und Anerkennung*

Hi pepo,

meine Worte...

PS. Ich meine das nicht unbedingt wegen des gesperrten Users, (hab dazu meine Meinung geschrieben) sondern das Forum im Allgemeinen.


----------



## Dr.J (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lob und Anerkennung*

Dito,

kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen.


----------



## Kalle (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lob und Anerkennung*

Und daß nicht Schluß ist mit dem Anschließen - 

schließe ich mich auch noch an ....

Gruß 

morphantro


----------

